# Hi & Welcome



## neckie (May 14, 2007)

Just thought I'd introduce myself, my name is Dave, got an Autosleeper -Bedford 1984, just passed MOT again - no problems and have been wild camping since August 2006. I have some good locations to report around Yorks, Lincs, Norfolk & Suffolk and will post them to the site in due course.

Great website!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Admin (May 15, 2007)

Welcome Dave I hope you enjoy the website


----------



## guest (May 15, 2007)

hi welcome to a great informative site....sammclouis


----------



## missElaineous (May 15, 2007)

Hi Dave, I am looking forward to reading your reports on Yorks. and Lincs. locations.


----------



## Trevor (May 15, 2007)

neckie said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd introduce myself, my name is Dave, got an Autosleeper -Bedford 1984, just passed MOT again - no problems and have been wild camping since August 2006. I have some good locations to report around Yorks, Lincs, Norfolk & Suffolk and will post them to the site in due course.
> 
> Great website!
> 
> ...


Welcome Dave


----------



## 72van (May 15, 2007)

hi neckie.....welcome aboard


----------



## Anne Rowe (May 17, 2007)

*Norfolk and Suffolk*

Hi
Welcome, and really looking forward to hearing all your posts for my two local counties, we are really stuck for places to go without the 'no overnighting' sign! And end up at Aldeburgh in Suffolk fairly often, but would be thrilled to hear of some new ideas!


----------



## monkeynut (May 17, 2007)

I take it it is a CF you  have? there  is  one  just around the  corner  from  me
nice vans,  are  as thirsty  as  they  say ?was thinking of  getting  one  last  year
keith


----------



## neckie (May 24, 2007)

*Bedford CF*

Hi

Its does 20 to gallon, bit more on motorways, but it is duel fuel - LPG so its nearly half price of petrol, consumption is a bit less too.!

cheers

Dave


----------



## Nosha (May 30, 2007)

Hi Dave,
I'm feeling old now... I carried out my apprenticeship on Vauxhall Bedfords!!
Good luck with the ol' slant engine, at least they can be fixed and serviced easily (apart from tappet setting!).


----------



## neckie (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Nosha

Its getting the parts nowadays - rare and not cheap, but she has character and passed MOT in May - no problem! Only now master cylinder is leaking!!

All the best

Dave


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 5, 2007)

hi i have just got back on site due to computer probs i had a talbot autosleeper but she gave up the ghost so got hold of a cf compas drifter 83 vintage 2.3 petrol not as thirsty as led to beleive 20 plus mpg but only 4 speed so keep her at about 55 on average lovely vans i use mine as every day transport fuel running cost no more than a large car but a lot more use cheers have fun


----------



## guest (Jul 5, 2007)

mandrake said:
			
		

> hi i have just got back on site due to computer probs i had a talbot autosleeper but she gave up the ghost so got hold of a cf compas drifter 83 vintage 2.3 petrol not as thirsty as led to beleive 20 plus mpg but only 4 speed so keep her at about 55 on average lovely vans i use mine as every day transport fuel running cost no more than a large car but a lot more use cheers have fun


sounds great....and im looking forward to seeing the pics mate...welcome back sammx


----------

